# matronidazole mg/ml?



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

ive been trying to find out the amounts to disolve metronidazole tabs in distilled water to get a usable form if it can be done, they are 250mg tabs if anyone know please let me know.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Metronidazole* is not really soluble in water. If you work really hard you can get a suspension but unless you are careful it rapidly settles out of solution. 

Ed


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Ed said:


> *Metronidazole* is not really soluble in water. If you work really hard you can get a suspension but unless you are careful it rapidly settles out of solution.
> 
> Ed



Hey ED!

So what is the best way to administer it frogs? I have a M. nasuta that has some issues right now. It seems to be a red leg type deal but I am not really sure if it is a fungal or bacterial situation. But I think its bacterial. The vet said she would work with me and get me the meds I want but she does not know what dosage. I told her I would figure that out. So how should I give this to the frog? I also want to look into giving baytril a shot. I gave get a tetracycline bath today also.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well i hunted on the web till i found what the liquid for was and it 250mg/5ml so i mixed it 250mg/10ml to try to be safe and over the past 2 days ive seen atleast a 70% difference in color body weight and activity. as far as keeping it suspended i just shake it really well each time and it works pretty good.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*GREASER* said:


> Ed said:
> 
> 
> > *Metronidazole* is not really soluble in water. If you work really hard you can get a suspension but unless you are careful it rapidly settles out of solution.
> ...



Orally is the best. If you want to have your vet contact the vets at the Zoo they will happily discuss the dosage and treatment with her. 

Ed


----------

